# Daughter's brain tumor



## Lenny (Jan 13, 2014)

It was a year ago today that my daughter Jessica was diagnosed with an inoperable tumor on her brain stem. Since that time she has undergone radiation treatment and chemotherapy. On December 16th she had her most recent MRI and they were unable to see the tumor it had shrunk so much.

Our good news was short lived as the next night she started having terrible pain.
Trips to the ER, overnight at two hospitals,discharged and sent home and told she would have to manage the pain. Finally, thanks to her oncologist, she was admitted to the hospital here in Augusta. 

The chemo has caused ulcers in her stomach but there's more than that going on including pancreatitis. They still aren't sure. She hasn't been able to eat, restricted to clear liquids, she has lost over 20 lbs. They have done just about every test, some twice, but they may do another that would hopefully determine if it might be autoimmune pancreatitis. She's still in a lot of pain but it's being managed at least. Closing in on one month!

Hoping they figure it out soon ! If not she may be sent to the Layhey Clinic.

That one day of celebrating good news sure was nice. Hope to be back there again someday!


----------



## Tieflyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Continued prayers for you, your daughter and family.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayers for your family and extra prayers for Jessica.


----------



## kovalcik (Jan 13, 2014)

I can relate to what you are going through.  My daughter survived cancer at 16 years old but is in pain from the damage from the tumor and treatments that saved her life.   She is now 24 and still dealing with the after effects, though still cancer free.  It is definitely bitter sweet.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope they are able to manage the pain and find the cause.


----------



## Russknan (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh, Lenny. It doesn't get any closer to the bone than your child. Hope you can feel the support from here. Russ


----------



## JohnU (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this Lenny.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family in hopes for a speedy recovery for you daughter.


----------



## glenspens (Jan 13, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers  for you and family Lenny


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 13, 2014)

Lerry, Evelyn and I will keep your daughter, you and all of your family members in our prayers.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 13, 2014)

Still praying for Jessica daily Lenny, thanks for the update!!


----------



## greggas (Jan 13, 2014)

Lenny;

Sorry your daughter has had to go through so much.  I hope she, and your family have some good news soon.

If she has to go to the Lahey rest assured that is a great hospital that has saved my life a couple times.

I have been going there since I was 12 and have the ear of the best docs there....if you ever need any help getting your voice heard there PM me.

Best of Luck


----------



## skiprat (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow Lenny, that is a devastating situation to be in. My heart goes out to you and yours.  I can only wish you guys all my best.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jan 13, 2014)

We will keep her and the rest of your family in out prayers.


----------



## monark88 (Jan 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your family. Hope you find more positive results in the near future. My wife and   I lost our daughter and only child to an extremely rare form of G.B. cancer 3 years ago. But there was no hope in our case. 

Pray your family and daughter will be well.

Russ


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update - will continue to pray for her and your family


----------



## Lenny (Jan 13, 2014)

Just met with two of her Drs. who assured us that at least it isn't a life threatening situation. Her lipase levels, once as high as 1300, are still fluctuating but at 600 today. They are going to proceed slowly, introducing some protein drinks to see how she tolerates them. She's right on the edge of needing a feeding tube ... Hopefully the next couple days will show some improvement. Really tough to see our little girl in pain ... Julie and I have seen enough in the last month to last a lifetime! :frown:

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jan 13, 2014)

she and your family is in my prayers


----------



## hpm67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your daughter Lenny. We'll keep her in our prayers.


----------



## mark james (Jan 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  Keep hope - very difficult I know.  Almost lost my son when he was 9 wks old - lost 1/3 of his body weight.  Came out OK


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 13, 2014)

We will keep all of your family in out prayers. Keep positive thoughts, it makes a difference.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 13, 2014)

In my prayers.

God's Peace


----------



## jsolie (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayers offered up for your daughter & the rest of your family.


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers for Jessica, you and all of your family.


----------



## Monty (Jan 13, 2014)

Will keep you and her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jscola (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayers are with your family & daughter


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayers being sent up for you and yours.  Hopefully good news is in the immediate future.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 13, 2014)

Lenny
From experience, I know the hardest part for you about this entire ordeal is not being able to wave the "Magic Dad Wand" and make all her problems go away like we all have for our kids. Hang in there..... 
Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.
Bob


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 13, 2014)

Got your back Lenny...prayers sent.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for you, your daughter and the family, Lenny.


----------



## PWL (Jan 13, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for all of you Lenny.

PW


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm praying for the best Lenny..


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 13, 2014)

She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jan 13, 2014)

Me and my family would pray for your daughter everyday. May God give you the strength.


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not much for praying, but I'll keep good thoughts going for Jessica and for the family.


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 13, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers going out to Jessica,and your family.Hoping that they can solve it and she can have a speedy recovery.



Steve


----------



## mikellem (Jan 13, 2014)

Lenny as the whole forum has your daughter in out hearts and prayers!

Godspeed,

Michael


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 13, 2014)

Our prayers go out to Jessica and the family.


----------



## wizard (Jan 13, 2014)

Lenny,
My thoughts, hopes, and prayers go out to your courageous daughter, you and your family. In my life, both as physician and parent, I have come to know that the worst pain one can endure is seeing one's child suffer, no matter how young or old. Lenny, I am very happy that her lipase levels are dropping...good sign! 
Regards, Doc


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 13, 2014)

I just can't imagine what your family must be going through.  Your family is in my prayers!


----------



## low_48 (Jan 14, 2014)

That sure is a lot for your family to deal with, so sorry Lenny. Hope they can find a way to help her very quickly!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 14, 2014)

Lenny,
I'm adding my prayers and good wishes to all those already sent from IAP... I know some of what you're experiencing... My wife has been in the hospital and now in a nursing/rehab center since Dec 9.... she came down with a blood infection that sapped all her strength and she's learning to walk and get around by herself again.... She's making good progress, but we're afraid she has another couple of weeks at the rehab center.  At 70 it's tough on her to get around.  

Keep the faith.


----------



## John Den (Jan 14, 2014)

My prayers are with you and your daughter.
Kindest Regards,
John


----------



## dgscott (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayer lifted.


----------



## ashaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Lenny
Prayers are with you and your daughter.  I had Chemo 13 years ago and still suffer from some of the effects.  I also had ulcers right after chemo but they are gone now. No where near what your daughter is living with.  But still alive.  Please tell her to keep her spirits up.  The mind can help overcome a lot of issues.  Glad the tumor has shrunk.  Each day is a battle and at the end of the day she has won.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jan 14, 2014)

*Prayers and wishes...*

Lenny,

Our prayers, hopes and wishes are for the best possible outcome for your daughter, and the whole family.

God bless you all,

Charlie


----------



## tbroye (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers and thought are continuing for your Daughter and Family


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 14, 2014)

Thoughts and prayer for your and yours.


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers going your way.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 16, 2014)

Hope she is feeling better by now.  Had a friend with the same thing, turned out to be her gall bladder.  Will keep sending healing energy to you and your family.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't imagine how difficult this must be for all of you. Prayers for your daughter.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 16, 2014)

nava1uni said:


> Hope she is feeling better by now.  Had a friend with the same thing, turned out to be her gall bladder.  Will keep sending healing energy to you and your family.


 
Her Gall bladder is something they have looked at very closely (and repeatedly). I wished it was her gall bladder at one point. They say that it looks fine with no stones and the ducts of the pancreas look clear. 

She is starting to eat some, crackers, cereal, etc. Although w
hen she does it often makes her pain worse. At least the last couple of days she has managed to keep it down. I guess that is progress.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 16, 2014)

Prayers and best wishes for her sent


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jan 17, 2014)

Lenny said:


> nava1uni said:
> 
> 
> > Hope she is feeling better by now.  Had a friend with the same thing, turned out to be her gall bladder.  Will keep sending healing energy to you and your family.
> ...



I know how hard it to see someone you love in pain but progress is progress. We have to be grateful for whatever doses we are given.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 17, 2014)

MrsPTownSubbie said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > I know how hard it to see someone you love in pain but progress is progress. We have to be grateful for whatever doses we are given.
> ...


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wishing the best for you and your family.


----------



## mikellem (Jan 17, 2014)

More prayers today Lenny!   Let's wish for the best...

Mike


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 18, 2014)

Lenny, thanks for the update.  I have been praying for Jessica all year.  I am confident that this too will be taken care of.

Blessings,
Harry


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlike her dad Jessie just can't seem to fail a test. Every test they have done has been normal until today. Even today's test would have to be scored an incomplete as they were unable to complete it. Luckily though they saw enough out of the ordinary with her gall bladder that they have a reason to go in and remove it. Her surgery will be tomorrow morning. I don't think the poor girl could go much longer the way things have been. Hopefully this will finally bring her some relief!


----------



## mark james (Jan 20, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 20, 2014)

Lenny,

I am so sorry to hear of the very difficult ordeal your daughter and all of your family have been undergoing.  Please know that all of you will continue to be in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 21, 2014)

praying for her


----------



## OZturner (Jan 21, 2014)

Lenny,
Jessica, you and your loved ones and her Medical Team are always in my thoughts and prayers.
Brian.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope someday I can come on here and give a positive update but not tonight. Jessie's lipase levels were back to normal the day after they took her gall bladder ... now they are way back up. They have put in a picc line to get some nourishment into her (she has lost well over 20 pounds now) and tomorrow they will do another procedure to take another look at her pancreas. She is very depressed and sick of being in a hospital bed. Hoping this will be a turning point ... for the better!


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear things are not getting better.  Many prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 28, 2014)

We all hope for that Lenny..she and you are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll still be praying for her.


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

Still have a prayer for her...


----------



## lyonsacc (Jan 28, 2014)

still praying for her and you.  We have been through a few extended medical issues in our family and know the toll it can take on everyone.  God Bless.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry no answers yet...your family remains in our prayers.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that her ordeal continues. I know that is wearing on everyone. You are all in our prayers, Lenny.
Ed


----------



## Lenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Today Jessie underwent another procedure and we are very hopeful they have found and corrected the problem. Haven't actually been able to see the Surgeon yet to ask questions but he seemed optimistic in what they found and what he was able to do!
Sphincter of Oddi disorder ... Sphincter of Oddi Dysfunction | Pancreas & Biliary Tree | MUSC DDC


----------



## mark james (Jan 29, 2014)

My thought's are with you, prayers also... and keeping my fingers crossed that the light is beginning to be seen at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 29, 2014)

prayers for you, your daughter and family


----------



## artme (Jan 29, 2014)

Not good for Jessica Lenny. Trust and hope that all will turn out well on both fronts.


----------



## mark james (Jan 31, 2014)

Was thinking of you daughter today...  How have the past 2 days gone?


----------



## Edgar (Jan 31, 2014)

Let's hope they've really corrected the problem this time. She's been through a lot, as have you all. We will continue to keep everyone involved in our prayers.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 11, 2014)

Last year on her birthday she was at Dana Farber ... this year once again her birthday wasn't much of a celebration. Jessie has remained at the hospital in Augusta ... going on 7 (?) weeks, or is it 8 now? It's hard to keep track at this point. Julie and I have tried to work some each day and then make the trip to visit her. Her recovery from the last procedure didn't go the way they had thought it would. She has suffered from nausea and been unable to eat much if at all. Still had pain. Last Thursday we met with a team of her doctors and they were perplexed with what to do next. I mentioned that all her symptoms where on the list of withdrawal from the pain meds she had been on now for 8 weeks. It's very scary to see an addict, but that is what she was becoming. The doctors recommended  she start on a different anti-nausea med and another to try to stimulate her appetite. Julie stayed with her that night and showed her a copy of the print out of the withdrawal symptoms. As she went down through it she realized she had most if not all of them. I'm happy to say now, just a few days later, she is completly off the pain meds! Today was the first day she really felt like eating. She has picked up a virus that prevents her from having visitors for a few days but is working hard to get up a get moving around, and get eating so they can remove the pikk line. Hoping that she will be released sometime in the next few days if she can continue to progress. It would be a perfect Valentine's Day if we could get her home!

I really appreciate all the prayers and well wishes!  Thank You All !!!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 11, 2014)

Lenny, here's hoping the news just keeps getting better for you guys. 
Stay strong.

Very best wishes to you.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 11, 2014)

We'll keep all of you in our prayers.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 11, 2014)

One day at a time.... I hope she continues to improve.

Dave


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 11, 2014)

Lenny, Jessica's healing has been in my prayers every night and will continue.  Probably should add you and Julie.  That has got to be so difficult.

Harry


----------



## thewishman (Feb 11, 2014)

So happy she's improving. Will keep the prayers going.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope she continues to get better each day. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 14, 2014)

I am very pleased to report that we brought Jessie home from the hospital today! Hadn't seen her for a few days and was surprised how great she looked and acted... Back to being herself again. She even had the pikk line removed ... so now it's gong to be up to her (and us) to make sure she gets enough food into her. Very happy she was able to get totally off the pain meds. She doesn't even remember some of the things she did while on them. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend and no more late night icy road trips.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 14, 2014)

Excellent news Lenny!!


----------



## mark james (Feb 14, 2014)

Very happy things may be settling down for you.  Actually was wondering how things progressed!  Thanks for the post and please keep us informed.

My thoughts are with all your family...  Have a relaxing weekend - you all deserve it!


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 14, 2014)

Great news Lenny!!! If I may offer a suggestion from when we brought our daughter home...feed that girl whatever she wants!!! Any movie, any clothes...any anything. You know the routine...God bless bud!!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the great news. I'll still keep her in my prayers.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 14, 2014)

More prayers on the way......hope she heals fast and sound.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome news..staying in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 14, 2014)

Outstanding!  I love stories with happy endings.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 14, 2014)

Excellent news!! Prayers of thanksgiving sent.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 14, 2014)

Wonderful, wonderful,  thank you for keeping us posted.  Know we all care and are praying for her and the family.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 14, 2014)

Great news Larry.  Now relax with your family this weekend.  Looks like you are going to be slammed with the Nor'easter.  Stay safe and w
arm.


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 14, 2014)

Fantastic news!  Relax now and enjoy the weekend! A time to celebrate!


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 15, 2014)

Great to hear.  BTW, how old is your daughter?  My daughter, a cancer survivor, is 24.  If your daughter would like to talk to somebody, I would be happy to pass along her email if you think it would help.


----------



## monark88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Glad to hear the Pikk was removed. A good sign. Your daughter and your family are very, very lucky.

Russ


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Feb 15, 2014)

*Prayers...*

Lenny,

Prayers are being offered for your daughter as well as your family, and yourself.  Please keep us posted.  

Charlie


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 15, 2014)

I can't hit the like button enough for this.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 15, 2014)

What a blessing!!  Thanks for the update Lenny.

Harry


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 15, 2014)

I will continue to pray for both her and your family


----------



## mlconnelly (Feb 15, 2014)

Great news Lenny! We will continue to pray for Jessie.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 15, 2014)

Great news Lenny!  That has to be just an unbelievable feeling, to see your daughter doing better, after everything she has been through, plus the physical and emotional toll on the entire family.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 15, 2014)

This is the type of news I was waiting for,,,,,,,,,fantastic


----------



## joek30296 (Feb 15, 2014)

Glad to hear good news.  Will continue to pray for Jessie's recovery and for the rest of the family as well.
In Him!


----------



## JohnR06 (Feb 21, 2014)

Whooooo Hooooooooooo!!!  Glad she's back home again!  Prayers work!!!  Praise God!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 21, 2014)

Prayer works.............


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 22, 2014)

Prayers have been sent Lenny. That's something I can definitely do often!


----------

